# Trouble keeping Weight up..



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been having trouble keeping weight on my Nigerian does. One doe in particular. She only has one kid on her now (she did have three), so that should help. She is also making a lot of milk for me (1 1/2 quarts every morning). All of my does get pure second cutting alfalfa hay, my own mix of grains (oats, black oil sunflower seeds and barley) and they get to graze for about an hour every day. Is there anything I can do to help get this one does weight up? Thanks.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with my Alpine doe, she just pours everything I feed her straight into the pail.

I am starting to add beet pulp pellets to her grain and drizzling sunflower oil over it, so we'll see if she gains.

You can try doing the same with your doe and see if it works. That's what was recommended to me.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How much beet pulp and oil are you using?? I am having the same problem with my alpine doe. I have got her to the point where she is maintaining her weight but not putting any back on and she is way too thin.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

We tend to have that problem too in the summer but about a half a cup of calf mana a day for a full grown Nigerian doe should help keep weight on her and it helps her milk production


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions all! My doe just gets a little flaxseed meal on her grain every once and a while. Maybe I can give her more of it and see if that helps. She does get a lot of black oiled sunflower seeds too. 

Nigeriangirl- I will definitely have to look into getting some Manna for the girls. I'm not sure if we even have it available around here, but I'll see.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i love that stuff just a half a cup a day does wonders for the milkers and just a sprinkle for kids helps them grow too. :thumb: its great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a fecal for worms and cocci just in case.... :wink:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Good advice toth boer goats! I will plan on having that done. Or at least giving her some herbal wormer. Thanks all for the advice. Nigeriangirl, I looked at the ingredients of the goat food you mentioned. Unfortunatley, it has some less than pleasant stuff (from a view of an almost Organic farmer, that is. Thanks anyway. I plan on adding more sunflower seeds to her grain mix, more flax meal and looking into organic grains with lots of protein.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the cocci and worm fecal check. :thumb:

Sometimes after their kids are weaned they'll start picking up weight and looking better...the kids can really take a lot out of them.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

im glad you are finding something that works and your happy with


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Be careful in giving too much BOSS. Too much can inhibit absorbtion of nutrients. If she were mine I would up her calcium intake and make sure your grain mix is at least 16% protein. Calf manna will up the protein.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very old post.


----------

